# Probleme Interface Builder



## lokakilo (27 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai un probleme avec Interface Builder du SDK iOS4: il ne s'ouvre pas!: lorsque je l'ouvre, il se referme tout de suite.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h33 ----------

Personne???


----------



## Tefonline (1 Juillet 2010)

Salut,
je voulais me lancer aussi mais je suis dans le même cas que toi.
Je suis bien entendu débutant par contre et cela ne fait qu'un mois (pas tout à fait) que je suis sur Mac !

J'ai téléchargé et installé le xcode_3.2.3_and_iphone_sdk_4__final.dmg.
Je créé un projet HelloWorld avec Window-based Application (j'ai essayé aussi View-based Application) et lorsque je double clique sur mon fichier MainWindow.xib, rien ne se lance...

J'ai pas mal cherché sur le net mais pas trouvé de réponse.

Merci par avance pour votre aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h34 ----------

Re,
pour ma part j'ai trouvé mon pb : j'ai lancer une première fois le builder à la main et ensuite dans mon projet xCode, quand je double clique, ça fonctionne !!
Si l'info peut servir ...


----------



## tatouille (2 Juillet 2010)

ok gros bug tu devrais reporter ca Apple, la pluspart des gens ne peuvent pas le voir car ils installent (avec le cd du nouvel OS) puis updatent, je n'ai jamais fait une fraiche installe d'xcode depuis q'Apple a commence a mettre xcode sur le cd systeme, si mes souvenirs sont bon Panther, mais j'ai remarqué un autre bug sous 10.6 concernant l'attribution du type de doc a une appli, je pense que IB a un first run et il y a un cretin qui a oublie d'appeler cette fonction onDocumentOpen


----------

